# BIND issues since new cable gateway?



## esheesle (Sep 29, 2012)

I run 2 dns servers (one internal caching one and one on my external web server which handles its name and local caching for that server).  Neither server had forwarders defined.  Yesterday I got an upgraded cable gateway and now the dns servers don't appear to be able to resolve anything unless I add forwarders.  I can connect to the root servers and resolve stuff with nslookup, but the bind servers both fail.  Any ideas?


----------



## esheesle (Sep 29, 2012)

Also, any ideas how to even start debugging this?  Best I've figured so far is nslookup to the root servers, which i get proper responses from all.  If I can nslookup from the dns servers, specifying the root servers, then why can't bind get to them?


----------



## esheesle (Sep 29, 2012)

Might have found the answer, Comcast f'd up:
http://mydeviceinfo.comcast.net/device.php?tier=-1&devid=296&e=0&d3=0&s=&so=&sc=428


----------

